# filling prescriptions abroad



## keegan1 (27 Jul 2009)

A quick question. Is it possible to get a prescription from my doctor and fill it in Spain.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2009)

Depending on what you want, you may not need a prescription at all - they have different rules,  but do try and get  brand name and generic drug name typed.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Jul 2009)

my moms on pretty expensive b.p meds and does need a cript when she goes to spain.would you believe her meds cost 70e here and only 12e invalencia.pretty shocking.


----------



## keegan1 (27 Jul 2009)

thanks. what do you mean about getting the brand name and generic drug name typed.


----------



## TreeTiger (27 Jul 2009)

to an article in the Sunday Independent yesterday, 26 July, detailing an email sent to the Pat Kenny show which was read out on air.

Here's a small excerpt: 
"The 100ml bottle ... cost €47.83 in an Irish pharmacy. ...
Last week, we were in Spain on a family holiday when we discovered that we had forgotten my daughter's medication, but I still had the prescription in my bag. 
I went to the local pharmacy in the small resort town where the helpful Spanish pharmacist said they could fill the prescription. Though the manufacturer would be different, the medicine, trimethoprim, would be exactly the same. And the cost: €1.67 for a 100ml bottle."

So OP, I would say the answer to your question is yes, and it could be healthy for your bank account as well!


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2009)

Because brand or marketing names for medicines may differ from country to country but the chemical name doesn't. For example the drug alprazolam is sold under the brand names Xanax, Xanor and Niravam.

Strictly speaking, generic drugs are copies of original drugs whose patents have run out and that have exactly the same  dosage, intended use, effects, route of administration, risk,  safety and strength as the original drug. In other words, their pharmacological  effects are exactly the same as those of their brand-name counterparts, but they can be cheaper.


----------



## Rois (28 Jul 2009)

Just take an empty box of your medication with you.  The pharmacist will tell you whether you need a prescription or not. 

If you do need a prescription just go to the local health centre, with your European Health Insurance Card and your Passport and they will write one up for you.  No charge to visit public health centres and your medication will be a fraction of the price you pay for it here.


----------



## oldtimer (28 Jul 2009)

Am going to Northern Ireland in August. Are prescriptions cheaper up there?


----------



## keegan1 (7 Aug 2009)

came back from spain yesterday. got a prescription before I went. Didnt need it in the end and it cost me €17.50. Would have cost me approx €50 here. I got 4 boxes of it. Couldnt believe how cheap and easily available it is


----------



## helllohello (7 Aug 2009)

hi oldtimer, prescription charges in N ireland are £7.10 approx per item.


----------



## justsally (10 Dec 2009)

helllohello said:


> hi oldtimer, prescription charges in N ireland are £7.10 approx per item.


 
Will a chemist in the North supply generic medications even if the prescription doesn't specifically request generics? 
We'll have to seriously consider getting the monthly prescription filled in the North, as and from January. €120 every month is just too much.


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Dec 2009)

My hubby and I now purchase all our prescription meds either in France or Spain - my Bonviva (osteo stuff) in France is €78 for 3, here it's €60 for 1, hubby's Blood Pressure, HypoThyroid, VitB stuff all cheaper over there - no scripts needed (once you bring the packaging from here, the pharmacists there recognise the active ingredient and can offer the appropriate medication).  One of the reasons why the GMS is so expensive here is that the Gov has come to an agreement with the manufacturer/wholesaler of the product and will generally purchase the market-branded product.  Stuff and nonsense - generics are fine once you check the active ingredient.


----------



## justsally (11 Dec 2009)

Can anyone give me an e-mail adress for a North of Ireland pharmacy.   I've tried e mailing Bairds and the Medical Hall, both in Newry, but for some reason the e-mails are not reaching their source.


----------



## PyritePete (11 Dec 2009)

keegan1 said:


> came back from spain yesterday. got a prescription before I went. Didnt need it in the end and it cost me €17.50. Would have cost me approx €50 here. I got 4 boxes of it. Couldnt believe how cheap and easily available it is


 
Just read this thread, I got 4 Ventolin inhalers over the counter in Madrid years ago for 18 euro. GOt prescription for the misses last year in Spain and didn't pay any local health centre fee, just 1.27 for 12 tablets. Amazing


----------



## roker (13 Dec 2009)

I just got blood pressure tablets in Turkey for my wife, same brand (not generic) for half the price. Also several packets of pain relief tablets, (Panadol & Codeine generic) for a fraction of the price. No prescription is needed, just take the packet and they will match it


----------

